# What to write on business card?



## iblazed (Aug 17, 2006)

I was wondering about If you only have an online t-shirt shop what type of info do you put on your business cards?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could put your shop name, web address and your contact information.

I saw a great business card at the CafePress User Conference. One shopkeeper there put small square thumbnails of her designs on the back of her business card. It was like a little mini catalog.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

iblazed said:


> I was wondering about If you only have an online t-shirt shop what type of info do you put on your business cards?


Who will see your cards?

If someone who doesn't know you picks up your card, will they be able to figure out what you do and contact you for business?

Bullet point your product benefits.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Will you be attending tradeshows?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

anyone want to post there buisness card? If someone else post one I will, never liked going first.


----------



## iblazed (Aug 17, 2006)

The business cards would be to hand out to strangers who might be intrested in shirts. I won't be going to tradeshows just yet. Thumbnails of your designs on the back of the card is unique.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If someone else post one I will, never liked going first.


Since you thought of it, you've gotta go first now  Be a pioneer


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll post mine soon 




Rodney said:


> Since you thought of it, you've gotta go first now  Be a pioneer


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

ok ok here it is, sorry the image is dark but being a glossy card I couldnt use flash.
These are more promotional cards than anything else

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC02086.jpg


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice card Chris. I like the green.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think cards are invaluble in one respect and valueless in another. Completely different than show cards and or promo cards of a larger size. Business cards should be pertinent specific contact info period and affordable by the thousands. Most folks will probably disagree but the sale or prospect of a sale comes way before a card is presented. Many times a card is a means to an end and in sales the end is zero. Make them cheap enough to throw away because you should be chunking them like confetti at pro sports events etc. The best card of all is when you have the customer and you write a personal contact number etc on the back...these cards get saved and arent used for picking teeth.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I love having business cards for the reason that I have people ask me for my web address and I hate having to spell it out or write it down for them so I found a car with the address is an awesome way to be creative and make sure they remember my site.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I use my cards as a way to try and close a sale while in a face to face deal. Im with David in the way i use my business cards. When Im gladhanding, Ive started carrying bi-fold 3 x 5 sized cards. It carries a great deal more info than who i am and how to reach me. Ive thought about making a set without my number on them so i can write it in as to say "This is *my* number for *you* to use". It sounds silly until you think about how this may make the customer feel like an insider.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

thank you jasonda I found the red very striking against the green background


----------



## RasterMaster (Dec 3, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You could put your shop name, web address and your contact information.
> 
> I saw a great business card at the CafePress User Conference. One shopkeeper there put small square thumbnails of her designs on the back of her business card. It was like a little mini catalog.


Great idea, Rodney. Another possiblility is to print a bifold (or trifold) business card that is business card size, but folds open to show more thumbnails.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Great looking card Chris!


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Dave


----------



## antonyo (Jul 10, 2012)

csquared said:


> ok ok here it is, sorry the image is dark but being a glossy card I couldnt use flash.
> These are more promotional cards than anything else
> 
> [media]http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC02086.jpg[/media]


i like it !


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I will post mine when I get to my Mac.. I designed mine to look like the hello my name is name tag.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------

